
Invoke God Mode in Windows 10 - onecooltip
http://www.onecooltip.com/2015/08/invoke-godmode-in-windows-10.html
======
Someone1234
Please stop calling it "God Mode." It is simply called "All Tasks" in Windows
and is used by Control Panel's explorer search box to provide results about
various Control Panel features, it provides absolutely no, zero, nill
functionality which cannot be accessed from Control Panel itself (in
particular the search box/results).

You can access any Control Panel applet via the same method (just need to know
the corresponding GUID). Just search in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT for
"System.ControlPanel.Category" and then note the GUID, then use the same
method set out in this article to create a shortcut to it. Nothing mysterious
or special.

Honestly this is the least interesting Windows tip/trick, and calling it "God
Mode" is laughable. If you want a "trick" that is legitimately useful, holding
shift when right clicking presents hidden additional options tons of places in
Windows Explorer (e.g. in a folder, on a file, on special icons, on the
desktop, etc).

Also:

\- Win+Arrow Keys allows you to resize and move windows.

\- Right clicking on the start menu orb in 8/8.1/10 brings up the Power User
menu

\- Windows still supports short folder names so things like C:\PROGRA~1 still
work

\- Windows supports long filenames via the \\\?\ syntax so \\\?\C:\Windows is
legal

\- You can use \\\\.\ to access Windows' true root rather than the drive root
(Windows stores object at the root, the filesystem is mounted above root). If
you know the device ID you can access the filesystem via this method (although
it is not recommended).

\- Everything in GPEDIT.MSC is very powerful if you're on a non-home version
of Windows.

\- netplwiz for automatic login (not recommended)

\- PSR (problem steps recorder) is really cool.

------
derefr
You mean the "All Tasks" folder: [http://brandonlive.com/2010/01/04/the-so-
called-god-mode/](http://brandonlive.com/2010/01/04/the-so-called-god-mode/)

------
bsilvereagle
How is something like this found? Is there an identifier in the registry? Did
the Windows team "leak" this (it's existed since at least Vista)?

------
slapresta
Wasn't this possible in every release since Vista?

~~~
naner
Yes, and it isn't actually "God Mode" (there's no special privileges). It is
just a master control panel folder. You name the folder with whatever you put
preceding the dot.

